# problème au démarrage d'un iphone 3GS jb



## ramchamcham (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Voila je suis dans une situation très délicate ce matin, car je viens de faire des mises a jours sur cydia et lors du relancement du Spingbord, l'écran est resté figé en noir.

au bout de 10 min, je décide donc de le forcer à redémarrer (bouton power et home appuyé pendant quelques secondes)

et le iPhone reste une nouvelle fois bloquée, mais sur l'écran de démarrage (la pomme avec la roue qui tourne)

Je recommence la manipulation plusieurs fois, mais toujours le même résultat.

Ayant plusieurs cordes à mon arc, je le connecte à mon MacBook afin de le restaurer.
mais là stupeur, iTunes ne détecte pas de iPhone je regarde avec recboot qui ne détecte rien non plus

Pris un peu de panique, je décide donc d'appeler apple pour qu'ils me guident. 

la dame me conseille alors ce tuto : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je m'exécute, mais rien na fait le iPhone reste toujours bloqué sur la pomme de démarrage !!!!

elle finit la conversation par me dire que mon iPhone n'étant plus sous garantie, la réparation ma conterait 210 

Je ne suis pas un novice dans le domaine, mais là j'avoue bloquer !

Ya t'il un génie dans le coin pour éclairer ma lanterne?

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour tous ceux qui me liront et prendrons un peu de temps pour écrire quelques mots.


----------



## marvel63 (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai eu le même genre de frayeur il y a trois mois, je m'en suis sorti en connectant sur...iTunes Windows. Je crois que j'avais aussi forcé le mode DFU (tu dois connaitre la manip je pense)

Marvel


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mai 2011)

Résolu.

Bon je viens de trouver une petite solution, mais qui contraint a restaurer...

En fait, il suffit de rester appuyer sur poker + home pendant 25 secondes.

Le iPhone va se mettre en DFU et iTunes va le reconnaitre.

Cependant, j'ai été contraint de passe par le pc pour faire le resto, car sur le MacBook le resto restait figé à un peu plus de la moitié...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple ne s'acharne pas a trouver une solution a ce problème, car ça le fou mal de ne pas pouvoir restaurer son iPhone avec son mac....


Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont lu.

Et bon courage à ceux qui vont rencontrer le même problème.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2011)

ramchamcham a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple ne s'acharne pas a trouver une solution a ce problème, car ça le fou mal de ne pas pouvoir restaurer son iPhone avec son mac....



Moi, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis. Mais bon, je ne jaillebreak pas non plus.


----------



## tony6496 (17 Mai 2011)

salut !
j ai eu le meme problème avec mon iphone3 et après ela j'ai decidé de le restaurer et de le remettre aà la version d'origine se que je te conseille de faire !!
en faisant ca t uva deja moin ramer avec ton iphone et tu n'auras plus de problème d'écran noir !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

j'ai oublié de te dire que le jailbreak n'est pas super nn plus depuis plus une merde !!pour ma part


----------



## ramchamcham (18 Mai 2011)

oui je suis bien conscient que jb est beaucup moins stable que l'ios d'origine mais j'ai tellement pris l'habitude d'un ios jb que je ne ense pas une seconde rester sans jb.

beaucoup de petit logiciel comme bite sms ou autre son (pour moi) indispensable ....


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h43 ----------

Mais ce qui est vraiment étrange dans tous ca c'est l'impossibilité de restaurer à partir de son mac. 

je jb mais iphone depuis 2 ans et je ne rencontre personne qui ne peu pas le restaurer a partir d'un pc mais par contre pas mal de personnes rencontrent des problèmes avec un mac et pas forcement d'iphone jb...

Du coup j'ai un peu cherché et se serai un problème du module app mobile device.

il faut le jeter et après sa marche

Pourquoi ne pas résoudre ce problème???:mouais:


----------

